# *Chicago Rescue Films*



## LLAD Chicago (Jun 9, 2010)

For a project involving a book about a rescued pitbull, we are filming a series of short interviews w/ rescue-owners at a central location in the Chicago area the weekends of 7/10 & 7/17.

We are especially interested in pitbull rescues, but all rescue stories are wanted!

~To share your story, please contact [email protected] ASAP~


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man if I was in Chicago I'd totally go. My boy Dosia was rescued from an abusive home and has turned out to be the sweetest dog you'd ever meet. He loves people, other dogs, and even cats. He has a great temperament and is my two year old son's best friend. Rescuing this dog is one of the best decisions we made ever. I can't imagine my life with out him.


----------

